# car will not start



## 82 rabbit (Jan 1, 2010)

i have recently bought a 79 rabbit and can't get it to run:banghead: turns over but not able to run what would possably cause this. thanks


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

Have you checked for fuel and spark? Checked the fuses?


----------



## 82 rabbit (Jan 1, 2010)

yea has fuel good spark and fuses are all good


----------



## spoolinA4 (Oct 9, 2007)

Weird...I just picked up a '79 rabbit on Friday. Has spark. Gets fuel. Starts but dies as soon as you let go of the key. Ill take some info as well! Thanks!


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

to the original poster; mayor vaccum leak? check or change all vaccum hoses. intake boot looked at already?


----------



## Zrab (Dec 16, 2010)

*damn rabbits*

I also have an 81 white rabbit no start issue 
Same fuel and spark starts right up and dies right away 
Fuel pump is hot wired to run because there is a problem with power at the relay any insight 
I kno that the ignition switch is bad but had it jumped and also had the same issue 
I have replaced the gas tank all the fuel lines fuel distributor and controle pressure regulator 
prettymuch every thing but the pump. 
:banghead:


----------

